# Bibliothek für Wincc Flexible



## S7_Mich (24 Juni 2010)

Hallo,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einer Checkbox für WinCC flexible. Gibts irgendwo sowas?

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe!

Gruß
Michael


----------



## PN/DP (24 Juni 2010)

*WinCC flexible Grafikobjekte*

schau mal hier: WinCC flexible Grafikobjekte

Gruß
Harald


----------



## S7_Mich (26 Juni 2010)

Super, dankeschön. In der Grafiksammlung ist eine Checkbox enthalten!

Gruß
Michael


----------

